# Red tiger shrimps



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Does anyone here, expect Anna, have *red tiger* shrimps?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Probably, those guys are expensive.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Tolbalman sold some a few months ago so someone else should have some.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Probably, those guys are expensive.


Yep, they should be


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, I have a few, and they are $20.
You can call me at 416 220 3279.

Kumar


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Kumar: PM'd you please reply thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Kumar: PM'd you please reply thanks


his shrimps are saltwater. I doubt he has Caridina species


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OH I thought his were freshwater? OK IF they turn out to be freshwater, please send me a pic of them so I can compare with mine.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Kumar has saltwater shrimps. I asked him.

Any other 'reg tiger freshwater shrimps' keepers?


----------

